# Lowering the nest box?



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

As there are several who are going through their first time with chicks, this question has been popping up and I am not qualified to guide on it.

For those that have their nest box high up on the cage.. should they lower it when they see babies are poking their heads out/getting curious about the outside world? 

What is the safe/general rule of thumb for this? Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I have never lowered the nestbox for flegling babies. What I have done is added perches to the cage at varying levels for the fledgling to use to return to the nest.

The one thing I have learned is that until they are fully weaned their bones are more flexible....which there is less chance of breakage or injury when falling. I learned this from Accidently dropping babies from 5-6 feet above the ground.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Good question 
Thanks!


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting the question  Helped a lot!


----------

